# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  φορητο DVD

## gg4a

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΦΟΡΗΤΟ DVD-TV.
ΕΝΩ ΕΠΑΙΖΕ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ  ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑ ΧΑΛΑΣΕ TΟ LEIZER .
ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΑΝ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΑΝ ΝΑΙ ΠΟΣΟ ΚΙΟΣΤΙΖΕΙ?
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΗΘΕΛΑΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΤΟ DVD EXEI KAI ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ VIDEO OUT ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΕΨΩ ΣΕ VIDEO IN ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΜONITOR ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΜΕΡΑ.

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.

----------


## leosedf

www.howtofixit.gr

----------

